# New member with IBS. :(



## 21621 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi everyone..Well I just turned 25 yesterday and have been diagnosed with IBS for a year and a half now.Throughout most of my teen years i've been clinically depressed, but I fought my way through it. Went to college, and moved out on my own.Everything seemed to be going on the up and up. Got a good paying job, started making new friends, and had a much better handle on my depression.Life was good for the few years that it lasted. So one day I end up in the hospital with food poisoning. I couldn't keep any liquids or solids down, and I was hooked up to an IV drip. The doctor said she didn't want me eating or drinking anything because they might have to pump my stomach. I thought that was a bit odd. The entire time I had violent D, the worst i've ever experienced in my life - going at least 12 or more times a day.After 3 days without eating, the doctor concludes that I have a virus, and I stated "No, this is not a virus, I want you to run additional tests." So I did stool samples. Tests showed that I was infected. The culprit being a bacteria called campylobacter. (I can't figure out why she didn't opt to take samples in the first place since I was complaining of food poisoning.)I was released from the hospital, and prescribed some antibiotics to kill the infection. When I got home my D stopped all of a sudden. I took time off work and nursed myself back to health. Over the next few weeks I noticed difficulty in the bathroom (Bad Constipation.) I tried eating a high fiber diet, and drinking lots of water. This had very little effect. I took Metamucil, and it helped a little, but I was certain there was something else wrong. I began seeing my doctor and explained the situation. After a month he concluded that I was most likely suffering with IBS. But told me it would most likely resolve itself. (Even though I was horribly constipated I didn't suffer from any bloating or most of the symptoms reported on this board.) I've only had a few instances with cramping? Not sure if that's the word for it. Felt like someone was taking a razor blade to my internals. The longest i've had to wait to have a bowl movement - 7 days. Not happy with the diagnosis I sought more professional opinions.To date i've been to 5 doctors, 1 specialist, 1 naturopath. Every single person told me I would get better based on how I came into contact with this illness (2 of the doctors even denied that I have IBS.) I think my condition has slightly improved to date, but I still suffer with horrible constipation all the time, and D maybe a few times a month. My system will get running relatively smooth with stools regaining some consistency (Although not nearly back to normal) then i'll end up with D and seize up. Rinse and repeat. It ****s with my head. This combined with my depression that was never resolved from my teen years is devastating.I used to be very healthy (worked out a lot, and ate relatively healthy) I cannot live like this, and after a year and a half of coping I feel like i'm reaching my end. I feel like I would be better off dead. I constantly try to justify meaning in my life. One of the only reasons i'm still alive is because of my family and friends. It would be selfish and unfair to them to end my life. But everyone has their breaking point.....So what to do, what to do...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi there, it sounds like you have really been through it with your ibs.Hopefully, using the forum you will be able to find out some things that will help you.Browse the different catorgories, have a look around, and if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask any of us mods via PMs or email, or post onto one of the forums and one of us will get back to you.Best Wishes,Nikki


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome Fennec







Take heart! Don't give up yet! IBS is no fun to deal with but right now you have been going through a really rough time. IBS is not always that active, or intense. Things will get better. There are medications that can help you, diets, exercises, meditations. Visit the board, you will see that there are options out there for you.QUOTE:_____________________I cannot live like this, and after a year and a half of coping I feel like i'm reaching my end. I feel like I would be better off dead. I constantly try to justify meaning in my life. One of the only reasons i'm still alive is because of my family and friends. It would be selfish and unfair to them to end my life. But everyone has their breaking point.....So what to do, what to do._____________________________YOU DON'T WANT TO DIE, YOU WANT TO STOP SUFFERING! There are ways to do that. Sometimes, it takes a little while, and goes in spurts. Don't despair!No human being has to justify their lives. Honor your self for this journey.LIVE... LOVE... LAUGH...SMILE... as best you can. I WISH YOU JOY, PEACE, LOVE, HEALTH, HAPPINESS, AND A HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!


----------



## 18680 (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey there, Fennec: I don't visit the young adults board often because, ERRMM, I'm an old adult! You're the same age as my eldest son. He's in grad school. I miss him so much. Ihave a daugher who is 24, and another son who is nearly 21. (Busy in my younger years, wasn't I?) I've been where you are, in fact I'm still there. As of today, haven't had a BM for four days. That's nothing. I went six weeks once. Doctors drive me nuts. They all tell you something different, and it's always something like: It will go away. It's not that bad. Suck it up, it could be worse. (I loved that one!) I will tell you this however, there have been a lot worse things in my life than not being able to take a ####. Last summer I had diarrhea for nine weeks. Wore me out! But I looked at it like this: at least I wasn't constipated!







I encourage you to talk about your problems with others here. Believe me, there's nothing we haven't experienced from having an episode during the throws of passion to pooping in one's pants during a book talk. (That was me, by the way. There is no way to fend off that kind of embarrassment without just saying, "Sorry, folks. I'll be back to sign your books momentarily. Apparently, I'm experiencing technical difficulties.") Depression sucks. There's no other way to put it. We all have problems, whether related to our IBS or not. As they used to say in the Civil War, "Ya gotta meet the elephant." Face our fears, our disappointments, our secret selves that we all think would prevent others from loving us. I've gone on too long here. Be well, Fennec, and know we're here if you need us. My email is carltonwriter###yahoo.com. Drop me a line if you want to talk. Have a great day. Mrs. P.


----------

